# 我好等你呀



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧 (小舍得) where two mothers see each other on their way to a 家长会. They have the following conversation together:

- 曼曼妈妈
- 欢欢妈妈！我刚才在小区门口看见你了。去超市一看你就不见了
- 那你不喊着我呀。我好等你呀

Does anyone know what "我好等你呀" means? Does 好 mean "好久" here? or "I'd rather wait for you" (than call out your name?)
Thanks! 

EDIT: The last two sentences were said by the same person. I had originally mistakenly thought that they were said by two different people. Thanks for pointing that out, Benjamin Zhong! I've corrected it above.


----------



## Lamb67

便于;以便〖soasto〗
青春作伴好还乡。——唐·杜甫《闻官军收河南河北》
又如:想法打蛇的头,好打晕它;你作个决定,我好回他;你交代下来,我好去叫他
Xin Hua Zi Dian online
...so as to wait for you.😁


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Lamb67!

For a second, I thought "soasto" was from a different language, such as Spanish... then realized that it was 3 words in English! ("so as to")  

I'm not sure I understand how "so as to" fits into this context though... or does it mean "easy to" here? (It's easier to wait for you than to call out your name?)

Thanks for your help, eh!


----------



## Lamb67

容易〖be easy(to do);simple;likely〗。如:这个问题好回答;这事好办;好吃的果儿(容易对付的人)🤩


----------



## SimonTsai

我好等你 sounds a bit odd in your context. It sounds as if waiting were something enjoyable. In order to wait, 曼曼媽媽 chose not to call out 歡歡媽媽's name.

By the way, the use of 著 (or 着) is unexpected. I would have expected 住.


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> It sounds as if waiting were something enjoyable. In order to wait, 曼曼媽媽 chose not to call out 歡歡媽媽's name.


Oh ok! That does make sense here! (or it makes some sense, in any case!  )

Thanks, Simon and Lamb67! 😃


----------



## benjamin zhong

SimonTsai said:


> 我好等你 sounds a bit odd in your context. It sounds as if waiting were something enjoyable. In order to wait, 曼曼媽媽 chose not to call out 歡歡媽媽's name.
> 
> By the way, the use of 著 (or 着) is unexpected. I would have expected 住.


I find 我好等你 is very natural in this context either in Mandarin or in Min Dialect.  
- 那你不喊着我呀。Why didn't you call me out?
- 我好等你呀    I would have waited for you. 
好 is normally used to indicate the convenience of a condition or circumstance for doing something, e.g. 你告诉我你的计划，我好安排时间。 In 我好等你呀, 好 is used to imply that "you should have called me out so that I could wait for you".


----------



## SimonTsai

benjamin zhong said:


> 好 is used to imply that "you should have called me out so that I could wait for you".


You mean that it was 歡歡媽媽 and not 曼曼媽嗎 that said 我好等你呀? (I thought that 歡歡媽媽 said 那你不喊著我呀 and that 曼曼媽嗎 said the sentence in question.)


----------



## benjamin zhong

Logically, these two lines shall be said by the same person. I have not watched this show. 
- 那你不喊着我呀。
- 我好等你呀


----------



## SimonTsai

I thought they were different speakers since yuechu put them in different lines.

Let's wait for yuechu's clarification. (Or whoever has watched the episode.)


----------



## yuechu

I just watched it again and you are right! Those two lines were said by the same person. (I had mistakenly thought that they were said by different people!)
Sorry for any confusion!



benjamin zhong said:


> I find 我好等你 is very natural in this context either in Mandarin or in Min Dialect.
> - 那你不喊着我呀。Why didn't you call me out?
> - 我好等你呀 I would have waited for you.
> 好 is normally used to indicate the convenience of a condition or circumstance for doing something, e.g. 你告诉我你的计划，我好安排时间。 In 我好等你呀, 好 is used to imply that "you should have called me out so that I could wait for you".


That helps a lot. Thanks! 😃


----------



## Chowyoung

1.根据《现代汉语词典》的解释，“我好等你”这个句子中的“好”，是动词（verb），意思是“便于”（be convenient）；
2.句子分析
我：主语(Subject);
好等你：谓语(Predicate),这是个动宾短语(verb+object)，“好”是动词，“等你”是宾语。
进一步分析，以上动宾短语中，作为宾语的“等你”也是个动宾短语，“等”是动词，“你”是宾语
3.“我好等你呀。” means：It's convenient for me to wait for you.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Chowyoung!


----------



## Jake_Chan

*我好*等你=*好让我*等你=*以便我（能够）*等你

*以便我（能够）：to be convenient for me to→so that I can

例1：*放学记得在学校门口等我，*我好*和你一起回家
Don't forget to wait for me at the shool gate *so that I can* go home with you.

*例2*：这个周五晚上记得给我打电话，*好让我*带你到外面吃晚饭
Remember to call me Friday night *so that I can* take you out to dinner.

*例3*：正式：请考生在收到考卷后第一时间贴上条形码，*以便考官能*准确核对个人信息
Formal: Please put the barcode on the examination paper as soon as you receive it *so that the examiner can* check your personal information accurately.


----------



## yuechu

Those help me a lot! Thanks so much for the examples you gave, Jake_Chan! 😄


----------



## Jake_Chan

yuechu said:


> Those help me a lot! Thanks so much for the examples you gave, Jake_Chan! 😄


No problem~😎


----------

